

The culture of programming is whacky and I love it - boltzmannbrain
http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-paul-ford-what-is-code/

======
boltzmannbrain
Whether you're a professional programmer, a student, a hacker, or all of the
above, the informative material and anecdotes in this Paul Ford piece are
relatable and fun.

